# old connectors (9-164307-2 46-81)



## necromancer (Feb 9, 2014)

i found about 100 kg of these old connectors, 3 - 96 litre storage containers full

have no idea what there off of & i am not able to find any info on them

the only markings are 9-164307-2 46-81 (46-81 is separated by about 6 spaces)

it looks like gold plating on non-magnetic metal connectors, guessing late 70's or early 80's

there is 46 metal pins on each connector, any help finding a datasheet would be very helpful

answer to this post here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=20158


----------

